

Nikki and the Robots 0.3 is out - Haskell-based open source game - dons
http://joyridelabs.de/blog/?p=732

======
code_duck
Reminds me of zillion at the first glance ( a fantastic sega 8 bit classic).

Very cool that it's in Haskell! This is a great sort of project to work on in
Haskell for me. I find games and websites give more rewarding immediate
feedback than number crunching.

